# Touch Panel - Maus und Tastatur



## nocind (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bis jetzt nur Panels mit Tastatur eingesetzt, möchte aber jetzt ein Touch Panel verwenden.
Frage: Kann ich dieses Panel komplett über Maus und Tastatur bedienen, wenn ich damit in sehr rauer Umgebung (Flüssigmetallspritzer) arbeiten und es mit einer zusätzliche Glasabdeckung schützen muß, so daß ich nicht mehr über den Bildschirm bedienen kann ?
Ich vermute zwar, daß es so bedient werden kann, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Wäre dankbar für Bestätigung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2011)

Kommt auf dein Panel an, bei einigen Siemens Panels zb Multipanels
oder PC Runtime geht das.


----------



## nocind (3 Mai 2011)

Möchte ein MP 377 einsetzen


----------



## Woldo (3 Mai 2011)

beim MP377 funktioniert es problemlos, einfach an die vorhandenen USB-Schnittstellen des Panels anstecken

Gruß Woldo


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2011)

nocind schrieb:


> Frage: Kann ich dieses Panel komplett über Maus und Tastatur bedienen, wenn ich damit in sehr rauer Umgebung (Flüssigmetallspritzer) arbeiten und es mit einer zusätzliche Glasabdeckung schützen muß, so daß ich nicht mehr über den Bildschirm bedienen kann ?



Wozu dann das Touch, wenn du es sowieso abdeckst?
Du kannst auch an ein normales Panel eine Maus z.B. einen Trackball anschliessen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nocind (3 Mai 2011)

Ich gerate mit der Panele nur zeitweise in diese rauhe Umgebung, so daß es abgedeckt werden muß. Habe heute nachmittag an ein vorhandenes MP277 Tastaturpanel eine Maus und eine zusätzlich Tastatur angeschlossen, funktionierten beide sofort. Allerdings habe ich nicht probiert, in das MP277 eine Schaltfläche zur Mausbedienung einzuprogramieren, da mir nicht bekannt ist, ob das überhaupt vorgesehen ist.
Habe die Zeit dazu genutzt, mit dem WinFlex ein Projekt mit einem MP377 Touch anzulegen und zu versuchen, die Mausbedienung herauszufinden. Mein Problem ist, daß ich zwar ein MP277 Tastatur zur Verfügung habe, aber eben kein Touch Panel und gern vor dem Kauf sicher sein möchte, daß die Bedienung ebenbürtig mit Maus und Tastatur möglich ist.
Habe meinem Kunden ein 15" Panel angeboten, gibt es meiner Information nach nur als Touch Ausführung. Als die Sache nun konkret wurde, stellte sich heraus, daß das Panel bei den geplanten Anwendungen ab und an mit einer Abdeckung geschützt werden muß. Hatte dann noch den PC 477 entdeckt, den kann aber mein WinFlex nicht.
Möchte meinem Kunden aber trotzdem helfen ohne darauf zu pochen, daß er mir diese zeitweise stressige Umgebung nicht dargelegt hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2011)

Für Runtime Systeme brauchst du WinCCflexibel Advanced auf Projektierungsseite.


----------



## Paule (3 Mai 2011)

nocind schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich nicht probiert, in das MP277 eine Schaltfläche zur Mausbedienung einzuprogramieren, da mir nicht bekannt ist, ob das überhaupt vorgesehen ist.


Keine Sorge, das geht problemlos.
Jede Schaltfläche die als Touch Bedienung ausgelegt ist kann genauso gut mit der Maus bedient werden.
Im Gegenteil, oft sind die projektierten "Symbolauswahlfelder" mit der Maus einfacher zu bedienen als per Touch, vor allem wenn der Finger dicker ist als der Mauszeiger.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Mai 2011)

nocind schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich nicht probiert, in das MP277 eine Schaltfläche zur Mausbedienung einzuprogramieren, da mir nicht bekannt ist, ob das überhaupt vorgesehen ist.


Man kann auch in Nicht-Touch-Geräten wie dem MP277 KEY Schaltflächen einfügen, die dann entweder mit den Cursortasten und Enter oder komfortabel mit einer Maus bedient werden können. Z.B. mache ich meine Softkey-Icons (für die Tasten rund um den Bildschirm) generell als Schaltflächen - die Runtime-Simulation und das Panel-Fernsteuern geht dann wesentlich leichter und häufig benutzte Softkeys dürfen dann auch mal kaputtgehen.

Harald


----------



## Ide (4 Mai 2011)

Wenn du eine Tastatur sowie ne Maus für rauhe umgebungen gefunden hast sag mal bescheid. Ich suche sowas noch zum einbau in den Schaltschrank da wir auch möglichst auf touchbedienung verzichten wollen/müssen.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Mai 2011)

Ide schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Tastatur sowie ne Maus für rauhe umgebungen gefunden hast sag mal bescheid. Ich suche sowas noch zum einbau in den Schaltschrank da wir auch möglichst auf touchbedienung verzichten wollen/müssen.


 
Schau mal bei http://www.gett.de/
Für Schaltschrankeinbau ist ein Trackball besser geeignet als eine Maus.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nocind (4 Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch keine Maus und Tastatur für eine rauhe Umgebung gefunden, aber auch noch nicht danach gesucht.
Meine Anlagen werden teilweise in Gießereien eingesetzt, dort sehe ich auch immer nur herkömmliche Ausrüstungen, die in dieser Umgebung erstaunlich lange durchhalten und dann einfach ausgetauscht werden. Angesichts der niedrigen Preise für diese beiden Komponenten gab es auch noch nie einen Kommentar dazu.
Werde aber die Augen aufhalten und sofort berichten, falls mir eine industrielle Ausführung unterkommt.

Ich bedanke mich für die hilfreichen Beiträge und die prompte Hilfe zu meiner Frage, ich denke, daß ich nun das MP377 Touch einsetzen werde.


----------



## Ide (4 Mai 2011)

Die Seite war mir schon bekannt, aber trotzdem danke. Leider habe ich jedoch noch immer keine IP68-Tastatur als Einbauvariante gefunden...


----------



## Schnitzel (4 Mai 2011)

Moin.

Rittal hat eine in IP 65

http://www.rittal.de/OnlinePDF/Down...k=\Downloads\PrintMedia\RiBookHB32\D\HB32.pdf


Gruß Michael


----------



## IBFS (4 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Z.B. mache ich meine Softkey-Icons (für die Tasten rund um den Bildschirm) generell als Schaltflächen - die Runtime-Simulation und das Panel-Fernsteuern geht dann wesentlich leichter und häufig benutzte Softkeys dürfen dann auch mal kaputtgehen.



Und man kann durch Farbumschlag dieser Schaltflächen dem USER
auch sofort zeigen, ob er die danebenliegene  Taste überhaupt
drücken kann, also aktuelle eine bedienbare Funktion hinterlegt ist.

Frank


----------

